# ACS appeal?



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi friends,

I seek your advice whether to appeal for ACS results because ACS deducted 4 years working experience.

Here is the ACS result:
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Science and Technology from XXX University completed July 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/07 - 05/10 – 2 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Dates: 08/10 - 08/11 – 1 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Dates: 09/11 - 01/18 – 6 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

why I was deducted 4 years? Should I appeal?


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I seek your advice whether to appeal for ACS results because ACS deducted 4 years working experience.
> 
> ...


There is no point mate! It's a standard practice. ACS deducts 2 years for Masters and 4 years for bachelor's degree. They did the same with me.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science) from University of ******* completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

vdalmia said:


> There is no point mate! It's a standard practice. ACS deducts 2 years for Masters and 4 years for bachelor's degree. They did the same with me.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science) from University of ******* completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.


As I knew, how many years is deducted has no relationship with a bachelor or master.

did you try to appeal?

I saw some people in this forum tried to appeal. After appeal, their deduction becomes 2 years(previously 4 years)


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> As I knew, how many years is deducted has no relationship with a bachelor or master.
> 
> did you try to appeal?
> 
> I saw some people in this forum tried to appeal. After appeal, their deduction becomes 2 years(previously 4 years)


Masters and Bachelors carry the same weight. The appeal seems to be the best way here.
But one caveat can be, the ICT Major is not closely related to your ANZSCO Code in which case 4 years deduction.
Send them an email before the appeal.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Masters and Bachelors carry the same weight. The appeal seems to be the best way here.
> But one caveat can be, the ICT Major is not closely related to your ANZSCO Code in which case 4 years deduction.
> Send them an email before the appeal.


Thanks luvjd.


Send them an email before the appeal
=> Are you encouraging me to confirm the reason for 4 years deduction before applying a appeal?


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Do anyone have any idea to help me to deduct only 2 years.

My bachelor degree is computer science & technology.

Should I apply for a review or a appeal?

Thanks.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Some error it seems. Email them and hope for the best.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Another question:
if I do the review, after the review If I am not satisfied with the result, can I do the appeal again?


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

updates for my case:
I e-mailed the officer and asked the reason why I was deducted for 4 years.

His reply is like this:

Dear XXX,

Thank you for your email.

As per the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants; 

The “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be noted on your ACS result letter and will be determined by the outcome of the suitability criteria. 
All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. 
The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

*As your Bachelor has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on October 2011*.

October 2011 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.


So my question is: 
1: should I continue argue with him? Because I think I meet the 65% criteria.

2. Should I just apply a review or appeal? But I am worried about wasting the money,maybe the result will be the same.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> updates for my case:
> I e-mailed the officer and asked the reason why I was deducted for 4 years.
> ...


Now that the reason is clear, it is purely your call to take the decision.
If you strongly believe you will succeed, go for an appeal.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

_Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf_, on page 4, clearly states about the 4 year deduction rule. The course itself can be ICT Major, but the subjects may not be closely related to the baseline requirement for that ANZSCO. See core units for your ANZSCO in _ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf_, compare them with subjects you studied, and then decide to appeal or not accordingly.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Now that the reason is clear, it is purely your call to take the decision.
> If you strongly believe you will succeed, go for an appeal.


Thanks luvjd.

Do any seniors and experienced applicants know how the percentage is calculated?

Here is my understanding:

Calculation for ICT Major & ICT Closely Related Subjects
Total Subjects in my computer science bachelor =69

ICT Major Criteria:
A Bachelor degree must have: 
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course* (I Satisfy this)*

25 % of 69=18

ANZSCO ICT Content 
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.

65 % of 18=12 (So I need to have minimum 12 Subjects Closely Related to 261313).


Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Thanks luvjd.
> 
> Do any seniors and experienced applicants know how the percentage is calculated?
> 
> ...


Though I am not sure, probably NO. As per my understanding, you should have studied 65% ICT Content listed for your ANZCO code, during your bachelors.
Check if you satisfy that condition.
Deciding ICT Major/Minor and relating to your ANZSCO code are two independent tasks if I am not wrong.
Why don't you get clarification from the ACS itself on this? It will help others too.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Though I am not sure, probably NO. As per my understanding, you should have studied 65% ICT Content listed for your ANZCO code, during your bachelors.
> Check if you satisfy that condition.
> Deciding ICT Major/Minor and relating to your ANZSCO code are two independent tasks if I am not wrong.
> Why don't you get clarification from the ACS itself on this? It will help others too.


Anyway, I already e-mailed ACS again with the explanation of reasons why I should be only deducted 2 years.

Let's see how.....


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Anyway, I already e-mailed ACS again with the explanation of reasons why I should be only deducted 2 years.
> 
> Let's see how.....



Hi guys,

updates for my case:

I e-mailed to ACS again with the explanation that I meet the criteria that "65% of the ICT content must be relevant to the nominated occupation". Then this is the official reply from ACS officer.

Dear XXX, 

Thank you for your email.

There are 3 different aspects of assessment when assessing a qualification and all of which are based on the documentation provided in the submission of your online skill assessment application – 

·	The AQF Comparability – your Bachelor is comparable to an AQF Bachelor
·	The ICT content – your qualification has a MAJOR in ICT
·	The relevance to the nominated occupation – your qualification is NOT closely related to the nominated occupation.

For a qualification to be deemed closely related to the nominated occupation at least 65% of the ICT content must be relevant to the nominated occupation.

Please refer to the ANZSCO Code Information for further information.

If you disagree with the assessment of your qualification you can lodge a Review or Appeal application within 60 days. Please refer to the ACS Review and Appeal Information 


My question is:
what should I do now? 
Can any seniors or experienced applicants advice how the 65% of ICT content is calculated.

I need to understand the definition of 65% before applying a review.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> updates for my case:
> 
> ...


As I said in my previous answer, every ANZSCO code has closely related ICT content.
Check if your bachelor's subjects match 65% of those listed against your code.


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> updates for my case:
> 
> ...


Hi mingdaofans,

Did you appeal for your application ?

What was the outcome of your ACS application ?

Care to share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, I applied for the review and submitted the document to explain the course details. 

The outcome is satisfied and they only deduct me for 2.5 years. Before, they deducted me for 4 years.



iamparikh said:


> Hi mingdaofans,
> 
> Did you appeal for your application ?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

mingdaofans said:


> Yes, I applied for the review and submitted the document to explain the course details.
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome is satisfied and they only deduct me for 2.5 years. Before, they deducted me for 4 years.




And did they refund the review fee or is the fee refunded in case of an appeal only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

mingdaofans said:


> Yes, I applied for the review and submitted the document to explain the course details.
> 
> The outcome is satisfied and they only deduct me for 2.5 years. Before, they deducted me for 4 years.


Can you help provide details on what additional documents you have provided to convince them that your ICT education content is closely related to the occupation code?

This piece of information will be very helpful for all of us out there.


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

mingdaofans said:


> Yes, I applied for the review and submitted the document to explain the course details.
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome is satisfied and they only deduct me for 2.5 years. Before, they deducted me for 4 years.




For the course details did you get that document assessed by someone from University or Legally?

I mean how did they ensure that the document was authentic and related to your course?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> For the course details did you get that document assessed by someone from University or Legally?
> 
> I mean how did they ensure that the document was authentic and related to your course?
> 
> ...


The document is provided by my university and has the university stamp. I highlighted all the courses which I think are related to my occupation.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> And did they refund the review fee or is the fee refunded in case of an appeal only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't refund the fee because I applied for "review" not "appeal".


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

I got their standard response today and I am planning to file a review.

Apart from the course structure was there anything else that you submitted in documentation in the review ?

If I could get hands on the language you used in your review it would help my case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

mingdaofans said:


> The document is provided by my university and has the university stamp. I highlighted all the courses which I think are related to my occupation.




Hi,

Do we have to get the Course Syllabus also verified from a Notary or Lawyer to prove it’s authenticity?

My course is 6 years old, and I stay in a different city than the college it would be very hard to convince my college or university to provide the syllabus for my course and then get every page verified.

I have the course content with me but not sure how to proceed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> I got their standard response today and I am planning to file a review.
> 
> Apart from the course structure was there anything else that you submitted in documentation in the review ?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, I just say that I am qualified to deduct for 2 years because my ICT courses occupy more than 65%(maybe 65% is the number to determine the 4 years or 2 years, you need to go back to check the ACS guideline). Then I listed how the percentage was calculated with the ICT course highlighted.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we have to get the Course Syllabus also verified from a Notary or Lawyer to prove it’s authenticity?
> 
> ...


Yes. The ACS requires the document to be notarized.


----------

